# Amf jet pilot



## Cosmicflyer (Jan 15, 2018)

Pick up this 62 and jet pilot today...lights and horn still work and almost no rust....I haven't seen the jeweled sprocket before.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice score. Super cool saddle!


----------



## Oilit (Jan 16, 2018)

That jeweled sprocket is just too cool! If it was custom-made, somebody did a professional looking job!


----------



## Barto (Jan 16, 2018)

I've seen this jewled/Star sprocket before...very cool for sure.  This is the second time I've seen that seat..  1st one sold for about $35.00...wish I bought it...

The rear rack - Wow, that thing is slick - this whole bike has the look......


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Jan 17, 2018)

Barto said:


> I've seen this jewled/Star sprocket before...very cool for sure.  This is the second time I've seen that seat..  1st one sold for about $35.00...wish I bought it...
> 
> The rear rack - Wow, that thing is slick - this whole bike has the look......





Barto said:


> I've seen this jewled/Star sprocket before...very cool for sure.  This is the second time I've seen that seat..  1st one sold for about $35.00...wish I bought it...
> 
> The rear rack - Wow, that thing is slick - this whole bike has the look......


----------



## Barto (Jan 17, 2018)

Yup, that's it...tons of coolness.  Middleweight bikes are so underrated


----------



## barn rat bikes (Feb 3, 2018)

not only underrated , but alot of fun to ride - cool bike !


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Feb 3, 2018)

Got her all cleaned up put and some white walls on it... rides better than my modern Cruisers...not sure if I like the whitewalls


----------



## barn rat bikes (Feb 4, 2018)

great riding bikes with the vintage look - to cool - ride it and have fun -


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 5, 2018)

Cosmicflyer said:


> Got her all cleaned up put and some white walls on it... rides better than my modern Cruisers...not sure if I like the whitewalls
> 
> View attachment 747843




I dig'em.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 5, 2018)

Clean mo'chine!  Great find


----------

